# Adam Audio Soundtrack Competition 2022 announced!



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 6, 2022)

Hi all, yet another competition, but free this time!

See link for details of the competition, and to download the video: https://www.adam-audio.com/en/soundtrack-competition-2022/


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 6, 2022)

I'd do this, but tired of vote-to-win contests. It becomes a popularity contest.


----------



## Davide Sonzini (Dec 6, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> I'd do this, but tired of vote-to-win contests. It becomes a popularity contest.


Could you elaborate further?


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 6, 2022)

Davide Sonzini said:


> Could you elaborate further?


Judging won't pick the winner, but they choose the top 5 entries. From there, they put it to public vote. If you're lucky to place good luck beating someone that has 1000s of followers on social media.

_"These 5 tracks will then be put to a public vote for a period of two weeks, starting 22 December 2022, and participants will be notified by email. The winners of the vote will be announced on 06 January 2023 on the competition landing page."_


----------



## hlecedre (Dec 12, 2022)

Totally agree. I was also interested in this challenge until I saw the top five entries would go to a public vote too. Although ADAM's contest conditions state contestants will be excluded for manipulating the registration voting process, certain contestants could very feasibly influence the vote through social media and each person has different amounts of social media leverage to flex...

These types of contests should really consider anonymizing submitted entries and avoid putting submissions to a public vote. But then again, these contests are about promoting their brand first then the musician/songwriter.

I'll also pass, too, on this "opportunity".


----------



## Sebastián collao (Dec 12, 2022)

Leslie fuller thanks for sharing, may I ask how you find out about these competitions?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 13, 2022)

Sebastián collao said:


> Leslie fuller thanks for sharing, may I ask how you find out about these competitions?


I’m just signed up for mailing lists really! 

There is a thread on VI Control listing the main competitions, which a member started some time ago. Otherwise, it is just a case of looking at various social media etc.


----------



## Sebastián collao (Dec 13, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> I’m just signed up for mailing lists really!
> 
> There is a thread on VI Control listing the main competitions, which a member started some time ago. Otherwise, it is just a case of looking at various social media etc.


Great, I'm going to look for the thread to find out about the competitions with more time, I hope I get to participate in this contest


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 14, 2022)

Sebastián collao said:


> Great, I'm going to look for the thread to find out about the competitions with more time, I hope I get to participate in this contest


Hi @Sebastián collao, here’s the thread I was referring to.






What are the big scoring competitions to look out for?


I always seem to hear about competitions at the point when people are sharing their entries online. By that time, the competition's usually been open a while and the deadline's nearly there. Are there any notable international scoring competitions you recommend looking out for each year? It...




vi-control.net


----------



## VTX Rudy (Dec 17, 2022)

I wish everyone good luck


----------

